# Does anyone know how I can watch Charlotte? I missed it..



## rubyrumba (3 August 2012)

Can't seem to find anything on iplayer yet or anywhere else? I'm desperate to see it, I didn't get home in time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burnttoast (3 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w305c

click on 06 at the bottom of the vid


----------



## henryhorn (3 August 2012)

Thank you I missed that, real tear making test, didn't she ride bravely...!


----------

